# Gaming adaptor help



## freaksavior (Oct 17, 2008)

i have http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=333 and i have a XBOX, a XBOX 360, and a PS3 and i have to use the adaptor for all my consoles to connect online. 

Each time i move it have to reset it. Is there a way i could get a switch/router/hub/ ect to plug into the hub/switch whatever to get them to connect all three at the same time or at least to wear i dont have to unplug it each time?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 17, 2008)

If you buy a wireless router,they usually have 4 ports,one port to each machine.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 17, 2008)

would a router actually work to configure the device to assign 3 ip address? if the adaptor only excepts and distributes 1 ip at a time then the idea is not going to work. but if its capeable of excepting and delivering multiple ip address to each machine then im saying what do i need to get to accomplish this.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 17, 2008)

A router assigns an ip address for each machine that is plugged into a lan port on it.I can think of no reason why it would'nt work.

Unfortunatly i dont live in the us so i cant recommend any sites.Something like this-

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=NW-071-NG

So you would still have the 108mb/s wireless available if you need it.Each machine connected to the router via the lan ports will have its own net connection and ip.You need to set the router to assign ip's by dhcp mode.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 17, 2008)

i have on old wired router.

would that work?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 17, 2008)

It would indeed,you dont need the wireless if you are using a seperate lan connection to each machine.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes you can bridge one connection to more connections, otherwise we would have some REALLY big switches, vs racks of them.

Remember they would just get a different internal ip for that network on that router, external is external it doesn't matter, sorta like subnetting.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 17, 2008)

So plug the dlink into the wan of the wired router and i should be able to connect them all at the same time?


----------



## Eternal (Oct 17, 2008)

I normal wired router would work fine, to get better performance still, you could assign static i.p addresses to each machine and for your DNS settings use the ones for OpenDNS at...
http://www.opendns.com/homenetwork/solutions

Makes your internet, that little bit quicker.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2008)

didn't work. I plugged in the dlink into the wan of the linksys and the xbox connected  but the 360, or ps3 wouldn't connect. this is bugging the crap out of me i hate switiching them


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 18, 2008)

Connect surfboard to uplink connect D-link to WAN configure router by entering 192.168.1.1 and setup auto DHCP then try to connect.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2008)

huh


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 18, 2008)

Basically what Solaris was saying, i think: Try to plug the D-Link into the WAN, then access the router through your computer or whatever it is connected to by typing 192.168.1.1 into the web browser. Then setup automatic DHCP. They should all connect.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2008)

do i need it connceted to my pc or what?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 18, 2008)

Is the original router (the one in the pic) connected to a pc? Cuz i seem to be a bit confused now, is the D-Link the one you are trying to get your consoles connected to? and is the router with the ports currently being used by a computer and/or is that going to be where the D-Link is connected to?


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2008)

ok..

the way its setup is i have a dlink di-624 conected to main pc wich sends out the signla.

I have a dwl-820 as a bridge for my game consoles. 

The DWL-820 only has 1 ethernet and i need to have 4. 

I need it to connect to my xbox, xbox 360, ps3 and tv.

I am using a Linksys etherfast wired router.

I need to configure it so all the devices can connect at the same time or to wear i don't have to reset it each time.


----------



## ktr (Oct 18, 2008)

Get a switch. Plug your consoles to the switch and the switch to your wireless bridge adapter.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2008)

this is what i have

http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=3307722279B02

i also have http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124005 that somewhere


----------



## ktr (Oct 18, 2008)

Use that instead of a switch. Just set the IP to static, and change the default IP to a different network from the wireless router.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2008)

ktr said:


> Use that instead of a switch. Just set the IP to static, and change the default IP to a different network from the wireless router.



 

explain please ?


----------



## ktr (Oct 18, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> explain please ?



The is hard to explain over a forum...people pay mega bucks to get help for their network 

any ways...

Ignore what I said about setting a static IP, your wireless bridge will do that. 

Now for the router, you will first need to configure it. You need to change the default gateway to something else so it doesn't conflict with the other wireless router.

Most routers have the ip set to 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.0...or what ever. These are Class C ip address with a default subnet of 255.255.255.0. This mean that the first three octets are network ip, so no two routers should share the same network ip. If your wireless router is 192.168.0.1 and your wired router is 192.168.1.0...you will be ok...for the first three octets are different. Now if your wireless router is 192.168.1.0 and your wired router is 192.168.1.1, then you will have a problem. The idea of a router is to connect different networks.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2008)

ok, dlink is 192.168.0.1

so i need to set the linksys to something else? like 192.168.64.109?


----------



## ktr (Oct 18, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> ok, dlink is 192.168.0.1
> 
> so i need to set the linksys to something else? like 192.168.64.109?



or something simple as 192.168.1.0


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2008)

ok. then what?

edit: linksys wont let me do 192.168.1.0 so i did 192.168.254.254


----------



## ktr (Oct 18, 2008)

Plug your consoles to the wired router, and the router to your wireless bridge. 

Your consoles will obtain an IP from the wired router, and the wired router will obtain and IP from your wireless bridge which came from your wireless router...which has a different default gateway as your wired router.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2008)

leave dhcp enabled on both and leave subnet mask the same?

and wan connection type "obtain an IP automatically"?


----------



## ktr (Oct 18, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> leave dhcp enabled on both and leave subnet mask the same?
> 
> and wan connection type "obtain an IP automatically"?



yea...


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2008)

ok... going to test   

sorry for asking retard questions, i just hate networking


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2008)

nope. didn't work.

if found an ip on the ps3 and the 360 but wouldn't connect to the network


----------



## ktr (Oct 18, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> ok. then what?
> 
> edit: linksys wont let me do 192.168.1.0 so i did 192.168.254.254



DON'T DO 254 on the last octet!

In class c, the first 3 octets are network, and the last octet is host (i guess I forgot the mention that)... You have set 254 means that you have ZERO ip to give to the host...as the range is from 0 to 255, where 0 and 255 are reserved.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 18, 2008)

ohh. ok. 

So 192.168.254.0


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 19, 2008)

still doesnt work


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 19, 2008)

bump


----------

